# Wins/DNS Server, welche Software



## Draxx (21. Juni 2005)

Hi, ich bin Lanparty Orga und habe erfahren das man ab ca.50+  Leute einen DNS und winen Wins Server braucht, 2 Fragen:

Welche Software
welche Hardware (Anforderungen?)


wäre dankbar für eine gute klare Antwort, sowie vielleicht wenn es sowas gibt,  Tutorials bzw. Anleitungen zum konfigurieren.


Mfg Draxx


----------



## generador (22. Juni 2005)

Willst du Linux oder Windows als OS nutzen

Wo soll die Party denn stattfinden

Bei Linux könntest du Samba nehmen
Bei Windows bin ich mir nicht sicher
Wins und DNS brauchst du nicht unbedingt aber ein DHCP wäre nicht schlecht
Damit du nicht jedem erst seine IP sagen musst


----------



## Draxx (22. Juni 2005)

Eigentlich ist es egal welches BS:

Aber es ist ein Intranet geplant wo man http://www.orgaseite.de (Beispiel) aufrufen kann und das das Netzwerk entlasstet wird von denn Broadcast Storms.

Ps.: Etwas schleichwerbung : http://www.lanparty-baunatal


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Du koenntest entweder eine der vielen Windows Server-Versionen nehmen, oder eben Linux.

Beim Windows-Server ist fuer DHCP, DNS und WINS alles dabei wenn ich mich recht erinner. Durch die Windows-uebliche Software und Oberflaeche ist alles ziemlich einfach zu konfigurieren.

Auch bei Linux ist der Regel alles noetige dabei, dhcpd (DHCP), bind (DNS) und Samba (WINS und mehr). Allerdings ist die Konfiguration nicht so einfach wie bei Windows.

Der grosse Vorteil von Linux liegt auf jeden Fall beim Anschaffungspreis, welcher ja komplett entfaellt. Einfach die aktuellste Distribution aus dem Internet laden und los geht's. Windows Server hingegen ist schweineteuer.
Weiterhin ist fuer einen Windows-Server mit vergleichbarer Performance wie ein Linux-Server mit den gestellten Anforderungen ein weitaus performanterer, und dementsprechend teurerer, Rechner erforderlich.


----------



## Draxx (23. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

es sollte kostenlos sein, könntet ihr mir bespiele geben was für ein Server mach braucht für ca max. 200 Leute, nur für die Wins,DHCP.... sachen?

und was sich da an Linux empfiehlt und eventuell tutorials, am besten sachen mit dennen ihr gute erfahrungen gemacht habt


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

Ich denk fuer 200 Leute kommst Du mit einem PII-450 mit 256 oder 512MB RAM hin.
Wie gesagt, Linux ist nicht so resourcenhungrig wie Windows und kann gut auf kleineren Rechnern betrieben werden.
Fuer ein Heimnetz mit 3 Clients hat mir ein P75 mit 16MB RAM mehr als gute Dienste erwiesen, und der hat mehr als nur DHCP, DNS und WINS gemacht.

Als Distribution wuerde ich Dir Slackware oder Debian empfehlen, die kannst Du beide kostenlos aus dem Internet bekommen und bringen alles mit was Du brauchst.

Diverse Tutorials kannst Du z.B. hier bei tutorials.de finden.

Um die von Dir angesprochenen Dienste zu realisieren brauchst Du folgendes:
Samba - freie Implementation des SMB-Protokolls. Kann also Windows-Shares anbieten und anbinden, WINS und sogar als Domain Controller arbeiten. Zusammen mit LDAP ist sogar Active Directory moeglich

BIND - Der Nameserver des ISC (Internet Software Consortium), ist wahrscheinlich auch der am weitesten Verbreitete DNS-Server

DHCPD - Dies ist der DHCP-Server des ISC, kann alles was man braucht, also IPs vergeben und dazu noch jede Menge Informationen wie Default Gateway, DNS-Server, etc.

Samba 
BIND und DHCPD


----------



## generador (23. Juni 2005)

dein link ist verkehrt
da fehlt noch das .de oder sowas


----------



## Julian Maicher (23. Juni 2005)

Nein, die Forensoftware löscht die Endung d e . v u automatisch. Solche Links sind hier nicht erwünscht.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (23. Juni 2005)

generador hat gesagt.:
			
		

> dein link ist verkehrt
> da fehlt noch das .de oder sowas


Ich nehme mal an da fehlt das "gute", alte DEVU.


----------



## McVader83 (25. Juni 2005)

Also für das was ihr dort vorhabt, würde ich eher in den sauren Apfel beißen und nen Windows Server nehmen. Denn wenn ihr keine Ahnung von Linux habt, werdet ihr es bis dahin nicht lernen und umsetzen können. Denn selbst wenn ihr es schafft, einen Linux Server bis dahin richtig aufzusetzen, werdet ihr mächtig Probleme haben, wenn das Ding im Betrieb Probleme macht. Das könnte die ganze LAN versauen.  Das hab ich schonmal miterlebt, das eine unfähige Orga mit den Servern nicht umgehen konnte und 150 Leute nach und nach nach Hause gefahren sind (Nachdem sie ihr Geld zurückverlangten)

(Was ist an devu domains denn so schlimm?)


----------



## generador (25. Juni 2005)

Also wenn du dich wirklich mit Linux beschäftigen möchtest sollte es kein Problem darstellen den Server aufzusetzen

Ich denke dafür wäre Debian oder Suse ganz gut geeignet
Die Programme sind dann direkt dabei und Debian ist sogar kostenlos

Die Programme die ihr dann brauchen würdet wären
Bind
DHCPD
Samba

Tutorials darüber sind entweder hier oder auch über Google zu finden
Das schwerste würde ich sagen ist Bind einzurichten (zumindest meine Meinung)

Am einfachsten ist es dann wenn ihr das ganze System dann erst mal 1-2 Tage testen könntet, vielleicht auf ner kleinen Lan oder so Im Netzwerk ob der Server überhaupt mitspielt

Bei Fragen kannst du dich gerne auch per ICQ an mich wenden
95607406


----------



## McVader83 (26. Juni 2005)

Ich kann nur davon abraten. In 55 Tagen kann man zwar lernen mit Linux umzugehen, aber ich beschäftige mich mittlerweile schon seit 4 Jahren mit Linux (Nur nebenbei, aber ein 1 Wöchiger Intensivkurs gehörte auch dazu) und ich würde kein Linux Server auf ner LAN selber einrichten. Wenn ihr jemanden kennt, der auf der LAN ist und sich mit Linux gut auskennt, dann ist das was anderes.

Ich habe mittlerweile mehrere LANs organisiert, und auch Linux Server dort eingesetzt. Wenn ich den selber administrieren müsste, würde ich dieses Risiko nicht tragen wollen.


----------



## Draxx (27. Juni 2005)

Ich bin immernoch am anfang das Problem ist das wir keine festen Finanziellen mittel haben uns Windows NT/2000 weder 2003 server zu leisten.   Gibts denn kein linux das wie windows îst ^^?


----------



## McVader83 (27. Juni 2005)

Seh ich das Richtig? Das ist nur eine Wochenendlan?

Dann ist hier die Lösung eures Problems, eine 120 Tage Testversion:
http://www.microsoft.com/germany/technet/beta/sbseval.mspx#ECAA


----------



## Dennis Wronka (28. Juni 2005)

Draxx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Gibts denn kein linux das wie windows îst ^^?


Jetzt mal bitte nicht komisch werden. 
Das ist doch gerade das interessante und *gute* dass Linux anders ist als Windows.


----------



## Draxx (28. Juni 2005)

> Seh ich das Richtig? Das ist nur eine Wochenendlan?



Ja in gewissen Maß schon. Aber halt mehrmals im Jahr und 120 Tage ist doof weil dann kann ich ja nicht mehr weiter machen wenn das abgelaufen ist.  

Und das wäre sehr schlecht


----------



## generador (28. Juni 2005)

Wie schon gesagt, meld dich einfach mal bei mir
Ich wollte sowieso mal wieder auf Lan
Dann kann ich gerne den Server dafür stellen

Hab noch nen 900 Duron mit 512 MB Ram und 80 GB Pladde
Der müßte dafür locker reichen


----------



## McVader83 (29. Juni 2005)

Kannst ja mehrmals testen  Kostet jedesmal 25 Euronen, aber das sollte egal sein...


----------



## Draxx (29. Juni 2005)

DAnke für das Angebot @generador

Aber ich will eine Lösung die mich nicht immer 25€ kostet hat denn vielleicht wer Windows NT Server für mich ^^?


----------

